# Filipino Martial Arts & Sports



## dulacmartialarts (Mar 23, 2006)

*MODERN DULAC ARTS EVENT MANAGEMENT SERVICES*
in cooperation with
*Taal, Batangas Sangguniang Bayan*

cordially invites
your presence 
to the

*FIRST PHILIPPINE NATIONAL ROAD WARRIORS CONVENTION*
(A convention of All Motorcycle Riders Associations in the Philippines)
*April 28, 2006 (2:00PM) *
*Taal Conference Hall, Taal, Batangas, Philippines*

*2006 MODERN DULAC ARTS ALL STYLES NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP*
(A Martial Arts All-Style Point-System Tournament)
*April 29, 2006 (1:00PM)*
*Taal Sports Complex, Taal, Batangas, Philippines*

For inquiries, please get in touch with:

*HON. KRYSTEL D. DE CASTRO*
_Kagawad, Sangguniang Bayan_
_Taal, Batangas, Philippines_

*MARLON C. ANDAYA*
_Event Organizer_
Telephone Number (+632) 8324000 Local 204​


----------

